# Mailing list...

## psingcaster

Bonjour, quelqu'un peut me dire ou je peux retirer mon adresse EMail de la mailling list de gentoo puisque je reçcoit environ 100 courriels par jour et que je ne me suis jamais inscrit èa cette mailling list!

S.V.P. Répondez-moi: psingcaster@linuxmail.org

Merci!

----------

## sergio

 *psingcaster wrote:*   

> Bonjour, quelqu'un peut me dire ou je peux retirer mon adresse EMail de la mailling list de gentoo puisque je reçcoit environ 100 courriels par jour et que je ne me suis jamais inscrit èa cette mailling list!
> 
> S.V.P. Répondez-moi: psingcaster@linuxmail.org
> 
> Merci!

 

Va voir à l'URL suivante :

http://www.gentoo.org/index-mailinglists.html

Cordialement

----------

